# car insurance comparison sites



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone used one/ recommend one please.  About to dip my toe in and not sure where to start....!


Thx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have used them for the last few years and each year I save on my insurance and its alot easier than going through the yellow pages.

I use

comparethemarket.com
gocompare.com
moneysupermarket.com
confused.com

I would recommend you dont put your tel no in unless you are actually purchasing your insurance. I've never had a problem, but on one site, cant remember which, my husband had a few calls from people trying to sell him their insurance.

Good luck

Cozy


/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've jusd confused.com and compare the market.  Wht I did was use them to get a quote and find the cheaper ones then go thru a cashback website and see what cashback I could get from buying direct with the company.
This time I found we were cheaest with Esure and Quidco were also offering £45 cashback on Esure car insurance so I've saved another £45 off the price

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hm amazingly enough only one quote came under our current one and the extras meant not worth it so sticking to what we had this year after all.


----------

